# cambiar el keymap en el live dvd de gentoo

## Alzania333

pues eso, que inicio el live dvd de gentoo, le doy a verbose mode y eligo el keymap 'es' kuando me lo pide.

el caso es que luego no cuadra el teclado kon lo que escribe.

por eso keria saber komo kambiar el keymap kon el livedvd ya iniciado.

gracias

----------

## agdg

Prueba ejecutando loadkeys es

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> pues eso, que inicio el live dvd de gentoo, le doy a verbose mode y eligo el keymap 'es' kuando me lo pide.
> 
> el caso es que luego no cuadra el teclado kon lo que escribe.
> 
> por eso keria saber komo kambiar el keymap kon el livedvd ya iniciado.
> ...

 

tan mal anda que cambia la c por la k?....

probablemente tu teclado no sea español standard, sino español latinoamerica, o algo por el estilo,  y el español comun tiene varias teclas secundarias cambiadas de lugar, llamese las teclas que se usan con shift, como las altgr o ctrl+alt, y los guiones y demas.

la verdad que nunca cargo el keymap, el teclado en ingles si tubiera comodo el acento y los punto, coma y punto y coma en el mismo lugar que el español seria comodisimo, siempre uso el ingles en los live...

----------

## Alzania333

en la version 11.2 los keymap de "es" estan mal.

lo he solucionado usando la version 11.

----------

